# Finding your missing best buddy



## Dargo

I returned yesterday from a business trip to California to find out that my best buddy is missing.  I spent all day yesterday hiking through woods, creeks, farm land and driving all over all the roads within a couple of miles from me.  I have called our Humane Society, Animal Control, called the company and reported his microchip to be on the 'hot list' of missing dogs, and most every vet office.  I'm going to call today to place a "lost" ad in our newspaper.  I'm looking for any other ideas.

Here is a little background on preventative things I've done for both of my dogs; Dargo has a tattoo in his ear, a microchip implanted on him, a tag on his collar that has his name and my phone number, and he is wearing the receiver collar for our invisible fence system.  I got up hours before dark and walked before dawn trying to listen for the jingle of his name tag and rabies tag as he walks around while all was quiet.  It's cold and raining now so I'm going to buy some better gear to wear as I walk around in the woods and creeks and farm land in the rain.

Any other suggestions?  I'd really like to get my buddy back.


----------



## beds

I had a Walker hound that used to run off for a day. I used to take some dirty shirts to the field I was looking in and put it by the path. I don't think it ever worked. Make sure someone is at home (if you can) while you're out looking for him in case he comes back. Good luck -that's a very anxious situation.


----------



## Doc

Brent, I feel for ya.  How long had he been gone?  

The only other thing I can think of is to get the word out to all you neighbors, even ones a mile or two away.  If he's been gone long they might have seen him one day or another.  Maybe you can piece it together and pick up his trail.  GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Brent, 

That sucks so much!  I've read that it's best to post posters that state the dog has exensive health problems - then the people are less likely to want to keep him.

I've had friends who's dogs have gone missing and the "finder" then tried to extort money out of them later.  I pitty the fool that tries this with you.

Good Luck in finding him.  It's times like this that GPS pet trackers sound like a good idea.

PB


----------



## Melensdad

Brent, have you already notified all the neighbors?  What about the 5 kids of yours, are they out walking the woods too?  Have you printed up flyers to post on the utility poles, stop signs and anything else in the area that people might see?  Also place a flyer in every mailbox you can find within a couple mile radius of your house.  You may want to indicate that the dog needs anti-siezure meds if he is still taking those!!!

Good luck.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Brent ,
 When I was a kid ,I lost my dog for 14 days . I was a fat kid ( still am) and the old dog was my best and most loyal friend . My brother had taken him out to try and hunt with him and when he fired off the rifle the dog took off for parts unknown .No one knew he was gun shy .  After 13 days of trying everything we could think of with no luck ,a "old man" told me you put a pair of my unwashed jeans exactly where we lost that dog .
 The next morning "Hobie" was laying on those jeans . 
 Try it !! 
 Good luck ,
 Allen


----------



## Dargo

Thanks guys.  I _really_ appreciate the ideas and support.  I just spoke with our mailman (who really liked Dargo) and our meter reader (Dar would mug dog treats out of her pocket) and asked them to please look for him.  I've contacted a few neighbors, but have not printed up any flyers.  I do think it is a good idea you guys suggested to make sure I mention that Dar needs his anti-seizure meds.  Our vet said that he could possibly start having seizures any time now since he has been missing since Friday night.  Man, this sucks!


----------



## ddrane2115

you said he has an invisible fence collar on.........turn the fence off!  He may try to come back and not be able to get in the yard.

Hope you find him safe and happy!


----------



## Junkman

Even though you have called all the animal shelters and veterinary offices, it is important to keep calling them at least once a day to follow up.  Then start to visit the shelters to make sure that he isn't in one.  I also hate to mention this, but it is necessary.  Call the highway departments and see if they might have picked up a carcass.  Also the local police departments and state police or highway patrol.  Dogs get hit by autos and many times the accident will be reported to the departments.  I know how frantic it is to look for a dog and not be able to find him.  How did he get out of the yard?? Is it possible that he was stolen?  That would put a whole new aspect on his being missing.  Junk.


----------



## BadAttitude

Brent...think positive!! He's most likely still in the neighborhood. Based on what you've said about your GSD's and being well trained, maybe he chased after another dog or animal??

I lost Shelby @ 6 months old(no training at all!!) and she spent a week chasing a farmer while he plowed his fields. A neighbor spotted her in the woods early one Saturday morning, but she ran off again. When we went back to thje spot and called her name, she appeared out of nowhere. Considering her age at the time...I was lucky. 

You did what I did...spread the word to everyone around you, including the meter reader and postal delivery. If you have a UPS guy that makes local deliveries, tell him too.

Any chance you can take Bruno along and maybe he can track Dargo? I wish you the best and will keep him in my thoughts for a safe and happy return.


----------



## Dargo

Junkman said:
			
		

> Call the highway departments and see if they might have picked up a carcass.  How did he get out of the yard?? Is it possible that he was stolen?  That would put a whole new aspect on his being missing.  Junk.



Thanks Junk.  My aunt works as dispatch for the highway department and she has most of the highway crew keeping an eye out for him.  Since I wasn't here, I don't know how he got out.  It is possible that he was stolen.  Unfortunately he would get into anyone's car who offered him a ride and had a treat.  Although he is very smart and well trained, he never quite got the 'don't ever get into a car with a stranger' thing.  That is part of the reason I've contacted all vets in the area to ask them to make sure they scan for microchips all GSD's that they don't know.  Since it's possible that he may have a seizure without his meds, he may end up at a vet if he was stolen.


----------



## Junkman

I had a dog stolen many years ago.  She was my personal dog, but also the unofficial mascot of the emergency squad.  The local paper picked up the story and ran with it and a picture of the dog on the front page.  The caption was "WANTED"..... We got her back in 2 days when the people that took her realized that they couldn't keep her hidden any longer.  Junk....


----------



## bczoom

Brent,

I have no advise other then what's already been offered.

I had a private prayer with my daughter (as hers always come true) followed by a family prayer for the safe and timely return of Dargo.

Our best wishes are with you.


----------



## Dargo

Thanks Brian.  Another day of searching down with no results.  With all the time and all the help I've recruited, I've covered most every area within nearly 2 miles.  I'm beginning to think that this story is not going to have a happy ending.  This will end day 3 of him not getting his meds.  The sudden stop to his meds will have a very bad effect and, according to the vet, could possibly be fatal in itself.  I've been up too many days now anyway.  I'll have to slow the search efforts now.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dargo, while I have no other suggestions and there is nothing I can say to make you feel better, know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.  I hope that you find your best friend soon and in good health. 
Bonehead


----------



## DaveNay

Brent, I hate to suggest this, but have you carefully checked your own property?  If his medicine was not keeping his health up to par, he may have taken refuge in his favorite hiding spot, and simply passed away.

I really feel for you my friend, I truly do.


----------



## Melensdad

Brent, having previously owned a dog who had siezures, I can suggest that I think Dargo may have found a comfortable spot and he simply may not be able to get up.  I would continue to suggest a slow and very complete search of everyplace he would normally go.  Don't give up hope yet and carry his phenobarbitol with you when you search he will need it.


----------



## dzalphakilo

When and if you put the flyers up, laminate them for the weather, mention on the add that there is a reward, mention your family (make it "personal"), and also state that you will take the add down in a certain time frame (I'd suggest at least leaving it up a month). Mark where you placed all the adds so you can get to them later.

Check ALL animal resuce groups, including the "pure breed" groups who specialize in Dargo's breed.  Let them know all about Dargo as well.

If you can't find Dargo on your property, don't be afraid to "extend" the radius (mileage wise) of the flyers.

Your right, he could of been picked up by a stranger. Had this happen with an Akita (sp?), family last year found him 40 miles away from the house, 2 months later afterthe dog was "lost".

Another spot to think about (flyers) is if there are any truck stops on a nearby interstate/highway.

There may be some local internet sites in your area that may also specialize in finding lost dogs/pets.

Make sure you leave a flyer at all the local animal shelters as well. You would be surprised at some of the people who work there, don't assume anything.

Seems like your doing all that is possible, and thats all you can ask of yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## Melensdad

I'd also like to point out that sometimes there are happy endings.  Last week the lovely Mrs_B found a small 'stray' in the middle of Route 2 in Lowell.  This is a rural busy highway that runs through town, the dog was in the middle of the road confused and cars were passing it from both directions.  My wife stopped traffic and picked the dog up.

The dog was happy, friendly, reasonably clean and obviously lost.  She took the dog to the only animal hospital in town, but they had no clue who the dog belonged to.  No tattoo. No microchip.  So she called around and she talked to the vet.  The suggestion was to take the dog to a rescue shelter in Crown Point, about 10 miles away.  We could not take the dog into our house because of the 2 we already have.  During the process my wife called a few other places but drove up to Crown Point.  As she was in the lobby, an elderly man walked into the shelter and claimed the dog was his . . . a call simultaneously came into the shelter from the animal clinic my wife visited as a frantic older woman had gotten word that her little dog was taken there.  Turns out the man and woman were husband and wife, the dog had been lost for a couple of days, and my wife & daughter were happy to hand over their dog to its owners.  This all happened last Thursday.

Don't give up hope.


----------



## working woman

Also, dont forget to post flyers in the pet food stores as well as the vet offices


----------



## working woman

here is another suggestion. Tape lost posters in
all your vehicles.

Here is a web site that you might want to visit to give you some more suggestions. The lost and found animals are only in NC but still a great site for tips.

WWW.lassiecomehomenc.org


----------



## Dargo

I was going to post a copy of the laminated flyer I've been putting out, but it is too large to upload.  I can't get my mind on work, so I'm back out trying to find him today.  Thanks so much for the ideas and moral support.


----------



## kensfarm

I actually found a dog last night driving home from work..  he was coming across the neighbor's farm field..  I stopped the car and he came up to me.. checked his tags and could tell by the phone number he was a good ways from home.  He was wet, cold, & tired.. I told him to get in.. and he curled up in the back seat.  Called as soon as I got home..  the owners showed up promply.

***************

My fiance lost my dog last year..  I was an hour away at work..  now my farm is 85 acres..  (Just as an example of how hard it is to see/find  something..  I had 4 or 5 young steers get out one day..  I drove my tractor all over the farm looking for them... no luck.. I went back to where I had seen tracks.. and started tracking.. found them in 10 minutes.. I must've drove past them several times as they were hanging out in a dip in the hillside enjoying the sunny day on there newly found hay field)

We ended up finding my dog about a mile from the farm..  he was in a backyard that was fenced in w/ the owners dogs..  I guess my dog was hanging out talking to them.. outside the fence.  

***************

First thing.. get help..  friends, neighbors.. dog lovers..   have several cars driving around... w/ a couple of kids in each car.. to do the door bell ringing.. and call for the dog at each stop..  have cell phones to keep in touch.  Keep one person home to continue to call for him & search local.  
I wish you the best of luck.. I know it's a gut wrenching time.. be positive.. you'll find him!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dargo said:
			
		

> I was going to post a copy of the laminated flyer I've been putting out, but it is too large to upload. I can't get my mind on work, so I'm back out trying to find him today. Thanks so much for the ideas and moral support.


 
I've resized the flyer for Brent.

jpg and pdf attached.

Jim


----------



## Spiffy1

Please don't take my twisted attempt to lift your spirits wrong, but I couldn't resist a double take on the wording of a certain sentance:

"He is our beloved family pet and desperately needs his medication."

Sorry about that, and even more so that he's missing in the first place. 
Actually, I was really impressed with your flyer. Best of luck finding him!


----------



## Doc

Brent, would you prefer we block out your phone numbers?  This forum is open to the world ...and this post will be around for years to come.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Good point Doc!.......

Brent, you are getting alot of good help here. I hope it brings Dargo home! My wife and I have had this conversation numerous times about how we think we would deal with the loss, temporary or otherwise, of Ginger and Jackson. Best wishes for a safe and speedy return of your "Buddy"


----------



## Junkman

Doc....... and others...... we can remove the poster once we have a final outcome of the situation.  Hopefully it will be a favorable result.  We all are praying and crossing our fingers for Dargo's safe and speedy return.  Junk... taking my dogs to be chipped tomorrow....


----------



## BadAttitude

Junk...'chipped' as in GPS trackable? If so, any idea of the cost?

Brent...still hoping and praying for a safe return.
BA


----------



## Junkman

Just the standard ID chip....... $38 for the chip and $15 registration fee from what I remember them saying.   They both need heartworm checks, LOF, rotate the paws, etc.....


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Implanting a chip was the first thing we had done when Buddy came to live here. It was a minimum investment if it allows someone to return him to me at some point in the future.
I hope the outcome is favorable for Brent and Dargo.


----------



## BadAttitude

Thanks Junk
I've only found the collars for GPS, and I thought maybe there was a chip too


----------



## johnday

Brent, any luck yet? I've been following your thread, and really hope for you that Dargo is found safe. 
  These threads about lost dogs and cats hit too close to home for me. We usually lose at least one cat per year someway or another, and I've lost 2 dogs over the last 3 years. It's never easy for Jan or I. 
 I feel very callous to not offer much support for you guys that have losses like this, it always brings back my own feelings of loss. Beleive it though, I know all too well how you're feeling even though I didn't post to this thread earlier, or to Danny's latest loss.
  Good luck Brent, and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Ricochet

Any luck Brent?  I sure hope Dargo is okay and returns safe & sound!


----------



## Dargo

Thanks guys, but no luck at all today either.  I now have the flyers at most every store, gas station, vet clinic, and even school in the area.  Heck, even Rural King put two of the flyers right on the doors as you walk out.  I'm trying to keep up some hope, but I'm pretty bummed right now.  Things just aren't adding up in my mind and I haven't slept in a while.  

I guess to tell you that I'm sort of an over protective father to my kids would be an understatement at this point since I'm so wacked about trying to find my dog.    I'm really thinking that he is either dead or someone has snagged him.  I'm obviously hoping for the latter and that the microchip will eventually get them caught.  More and more vets are making it standard procedure to scan dogs for chips, especially when they are seeing a dog for the first time.  Also, our Animal Control and Humane Society now always scan for a microchip when they get a dog brought in.

Both of my dogs are chipped, but it didn't make either run any faster.  That's supposed to be a joke, by the way.


----------



## nixon

Brent, All I can say is I hope that You find Dargo ,and that He is in good health and spirit. 
I don't know what ,or how I'd feel in your situation . But, I'm sure I'd not be able to handle it as well as You seem to have .    Hoping for a great outcome , John


----------



## BadAttitude

Dargo said:
			
		

> .Both of my dogs are chipped, but it didn't make either run any faster. That's supposed to be a joke, by the way.


  That's the spirit...

Still have you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Brent,

I was thinking about your situation today and thought I'd make a suggestion that you re-scan your own property. Perhaps Dargo found a hole or something to crawl into that he couldn't get out of.

I would check places that you wouldn't think a dog would go into. If you think that it is somewhere that a dog would not go then you better check it again.

You've got your own mini-drama here. I think about you and your dog everytime I play with mine.

Good luck!

PB


----------



## Dargo

Thanks again guys.  Two more false alarms (sightings) today.  One was a brown colored Lab and I think the other was a goat or something.  The tracks were not that of a dog.  I followed both leads and tracked the one in the mud until I decided that whatever I was tracking certainly was not a dog, let alone _my_ dog.

Pretty soon now I'm going to have to stop working part time and searching part time and go back to working full time.  I think tomorrow will have to be it for my active searching during the day.


----------



## Melensdad

Brent, I was telling the lovely Mrs_B about Dargo's plight and she made a suggestion I had not considered.  SCHOOLS.  Have your kids put up flyers on the entry/exit doors of all the schools in the area.  Enlist 1000+ kids in your area to look for Dargo!


----------



## BigAl RIP

I hate to say this , but have you looked under the porch or the house for Dargo . Sometimes Animals will do that . Our cat did '
 Good luck Brent . We are all pullin for you and Dargo .


----------



## Dargo

I should have mentioned it, but the schools seem to be one of the best suggestions.  That is actually where most of the "false alarms" have come from.  And, it's not the kids there, but the teachers who have reported seeing him.  It is really comforting to have seemingly every teacher and child there looking for him.

I made my usual rounds of the property where I live at dawn.  There is no place on our property that I have not looked.  I have not at all taken any of the suggestions to look for him here on my property.  I've actually checked our lake a few times each day.  I have not checked the large parcel of property we own for him, but that is nearly 20 miles away and he has only been there a couple of times.  I doubt he would even recall that place, let alone go there.

My Garmin Q5 GPS has a feature that records routes taken.  I've actually been using that to see if I've covered all areas close to home as well as enlarging my search.  There literally is not a road within 3 miles of my house that I have not been on so far.


----------



## Junkman

Check that property..... dogs have been known to find their way many hundreds of miles to distant places that they visited only once.  It is a half hour ride at best, so give it a try.  You never know... Junk....


----------



## kensfarm

BigAl said:
			
		

> I hate to say this , but have you looked under the porch or the house for Dargo . Sometimes Animals will do that . Our cat did '
> Good luck Brent . We are all pullin for you and Dargo .


 
That reminds me of looking for my new cat "Piglet".. a dropoff on the farm next door.. I brought her home because the other 2 had already been run over.. she's all white w/ one blue eye & one green eye. 

We had ran-sacked the house for hours looking for this bugger.. I started searching outside thinking she might have slipped out the door. 4 hours later I'm stripping everything off a roll-out couch.. and this bugger falls out half asleep.  At least she wasn't in the fridge.. like my buddy Tigger.. he poked all kinds of holes in the milk jug.


----------



## Dargo

*DARGO IS HOME!!!*

After acting on another "Dargo sighting", my wife and I found Dargo in a field about 1/2 mile from our house heading towards home.  He seems fine and actually well fed.  You wouldn't believe all of the hooting and howling from one dog as he licked me to death!!  More later.  Thanks so much to all for the ideas and moral support!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Damn Brent I'm glad to hear that........


----------



## Doc

Congrats Brent!!!!!  That is awesome.  I can hear the whole FF community breath a sighh of relief.  Time for a party!   

I know the real Dargo made your day, but he made mine to!  What GREAT news.


----------



## Dargo




----------



## Spiffy1




----------



## AFFitness13

That is awesome I am so happy that you found your baby.


----------



## REDDOGTWO




----------



## Jim_S RIP

That's GREAT news.  Give him a pat on the head and an extra treat from me.

Jim


----------



## Dargo

Sorry, just had to post again!  

Eighteen cockleburrs and a bottle of shampoo later we are taking a little break.  I've never been so happy to clean up a really dirty, really big dog in my life!  Hell, I even shared a beer with him.  What did I get for appreciation?  First a good wet licking, and then   

What the heck;  back at him.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Great news Brent!

_"actually well fed"_

Hmmm . . . if this was my dog that would probably mean someone is now posting about their missing cats/chickens/rabbits!

Nice to hear a happy ending to the story!  

Time to talk to the family about keeping a better eye on the old guy when you are away on a trip.


----------



## Melensdad

Great news to have him home.  Definately made my day today!  Now for the serious stuff . . . have him checked out by your Vet on Monday, get the phenobarbitol started ASAP if you have not already done so, make sure the electric fence is working properly, keep your eye on him for any signs of stress due to lack of medications for a week and a day, hug him often and have another beer.


----------



## Junkman

Great news..... now, don't forget to send out the reward money to all of us that made suggestions.  If we don't get the money in one week, we are going to Dewey, Gypum, & Howe law firm to start a Class Action against you.  You don't want to mess with them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyM

This is great news... 

We're glad you're buddy is back!


----------



## DaveNay

Absolutely fantastic news!


----------



## Big Dog

Bravo.............


----------



## BadAttitude

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!
Glad it ended on a happy note!!!!!
   
   

Enjoy the warm feeling while it lasts...you deserve it!!
Here's to a happy ending


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thats great !! I say "Pigs Ears" for everybody ! Bartender Line em up !!! I'm Buyin !!!



			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> Sorry, just had to post again!
> 
> Eighteen cockleburrs and a bottle of shampoo later we are taking a little break. I've never been so happy to clean up a really dirty, really big dog in my life! Hell, I even shared a beer with him. What did I get for appreciation? First a good wet licking, and then
> 
> What the heck;  back at him.


----------



## bczoom

That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!   

My jaw actually dropped when I saw your post that you found him alive and healthy.


----------



## Dargo

Here are my 'boys' back to their normal lounging.  I only have one piece of outdoor furniture that I allow the dogs on.  Dargo has again claimed his favorite hangout.  Note his buddy Bruno just waiting for him to move so he can have the preferred spot.


----------



## Melensdad

After all he has been through you need to buy him a cushion for his bench.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Dargo said:
			
		

> Here are my 'boys' back to their normal lounging. I only have one piece of outdoor furniture that I allow the dogs on. Dargo has again claimed his favorite hangout. Note his buddy Bruno just waiting for him to move so he can have the preferred spot.


 
Either that is a small bench or he is one big dog.

Bob is right, he does need a cushion.

Our dog gets the run of the house, she can sit on any piece of furniture that she wants.  One night she wanted to lay on the bed, it was very crowded until she decided that it was to warm for her and headed to her spot on the floor.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Brent-
I just read your great news after getting home this morning.  We are so happy for you and your family.  Give Dargo a big wet kiss for the entire Bonehead family and tell him the next box of Iams biscuts is on me.  We will toast to Dargo at dinner tonight in the Bonehead house!
Bone


----------



## Doc

If only Dargo could talk.  I wonder what the story would be.  
No matter how much fun he might have had, you can sure tell he's glad to be home.  
Good picture Brent!


----------



## Junkman

The biscuit of choice by discerning dogs is Wellness.....


----------



## DaveNay

Dargo said:
			
		

> Note his buddy Bruno just waiting for him to move so he can have the preferred spot.



AH HA!!  The true story is coming out!  I think perhaps Bruno sent Dargo on a long walk, just so he could have the good seat!  I bet he told him that there was something really neat that he just had to go see...uhhh...right over there on the other side of those trees!  Yeah! Yeah, right over there!  Oh, don't worry, I'll tell our humans where you are, no problem!

Feels good to be able to joke about it.


----------



## Junkman

You think that is a joke.  When we got the German Shorthair Pointer, the Greyhound took her for a run in the woods and when she was about 2 1/2 miles up the trail, the Greyhound must have bolted into the underbrush to loose the GSP, because we were trying to keep up with them but couldn't.  When we found the GSP, she was standing in the middle of the road looking lost.  We never saw the Greyhound on our return trip to the house and have no idea as to how she got back to the house through the woods.  After that, we never let the GSP out with the Greyhound together until they got to know each other better.  By the time that the GSP was 6 months old, they were good buddies and the Greyhound started to teach her the way around the woods.  She never got lost after that first experience.  The Greyhound loved to travel and people 5 miles away would comment that they would see her stick her head out of the woods and then disappear back into the woods after checking out their yards.  She could be gone for hours, but always returned in time for supper.  After she died, the GSP always stayed around the house.


----------



## pixie

I'm SO glad you found your dog . It must have been a very rough week for you.


----------



## soundguy

Sorry you had lost your dog.  I had mine (all of em ) microchipped.. however, when we lost one a couple years ago.. apparently the chip didn't make much difference.. who-ever had her obviously didn't take her into a vet / HS to be scanned.. etc.

Soundguy


----------



## Ricochet

Awesome news!


----------



## buckle97

I'm just catching up on all of the threads since late last week. I just knew when I saw this thread near the top of my "New Posts" that Dargo must have found his way home!    

Lawrence


----------



## Dargo

Thanks again for the kind words.  Those of you with pets know well how nice the feeling was when I got Dargo back.  He just got a clean check up from the vet and his meds updated.  I just wonder how he managed to gain 3 pounds while on the lamb for over a week.  

Oh well, he's back and seems to be happier than ever to see us.  I was almost convinced that this thread was going to have a bad ending.  I'm so pleased that this thread can now possibly be a ray of hope for someone in the future if they have the same thing happen.  Hopefully nobody's pet will run off, but you know what I mean.

I just had to throw that last 'shower' smiley in for the hell of it.


----------



## Ice Queen

I am so happy that you have found your missing family member, I was so afraid that it would not have a happy ending, but have been watching with hope.  The news is brilliant, Timba (my dog) sends her love to him and suggests he does not go walk about again!


----------

